# breathing/talking



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Recently, the pace of my job has increased exponentially. My job involves quite a bit of talking. I always knew that the more stressful days seemed to irritate my already irritable bowel, but I'm starting to understand a potential mechanical reason why. As I sit hunched over a computer much of the day and talk to person after person who stops at my desk, I'm beginning to see that I don't take belly breaths in between sentences when I talk causing me to run out of breath and dang near hyperventilate at the busiest times. I could very well be screwing-up digestion in a big way with this kind of activity--especially since lunch has been cut short most days due to the increased strain on our office.Any thoughts on breathing/talking and digestion?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Steve - Well, I could offer a few things as a former speech path person - tho I suspect you know most of it from your musical training - when you are at home, see if you can do some breathing exercises - take in breath through your nose via the diaphragm and work up to holding your breath for 4 - 7 seconds, and then exhaling gently through your mouth, working up to 30 seconds to let all the breath out and do it so you aren't winded - when you are in the office, try to not do clavicular breathing (dont be raising shoulders) and apply the technique while speaking. You might also try to consciously talk slower if possible - I am a rapid talker, so it takes conscious effort, but by speaking more slowly, you wont be as inclined to run out of breath. Hope that helps! Take care and all the best to you...


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

You'd think my musical background would help, wouldn't you? But I think my brain differentiates talking and playing the horn. I too am a fast talker. Yesterday after posting my inquiry to this board, I asked myself an honest question: "WHY am I a fast talker?" There are probably many reasons, but I'm thinking that it has to do with being concerned that I get all of the information I want/need to into my half-hour appointments with my students. It doesn't help that students will sometimes ask one question, and then interrupt your answer to ask another. But I understand where the student is coming from...they have lots of questions and they are afraid they will forget them if they don't blurt them out. I think that's partly my reason for talking so fast--I have lots of answers for them and I'm either afraid we won't get to all of them within the confines of the half-hour appointment or I'm afraid I'll forget to address something.The fear factors in this case have been compounded recently. My new boss is more demanding and less understanding when mistakes are made. There are more opportunities to make mistakes because some of the rules we've operated under for years have been changed or in the process of changing, and there is poor communication both within and between departments about these changes. I get tightness in my chest just thinking about it all...Frankly, in addition to cutting into my playing time on the horn, the tension and confusion has also made my mind so muddled, I'm not playing the sax as well as I did a year ago at this time. Something has to give...because the stress is taking way too much right now. Fortunately, Christmas break is coming. Not a moment too soon.As a first step, I ordered several books, videos and CD's from Amazon.com about breathing. A couple of them look extremely helpful (I'll let you know). The others were harder to gauge.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah, I hear ya - my son hasnt kept up with the saxes either, and we have video of him playing fairly well as a youngster, and now just doesnt have the time to do it all - horns are the hardest of all because of the breath being so tied into emotion and lung power, etc - well, you know all that...You mention students - are you a teacher or a counselor? You may want to have them write out all their questions before they come to their appt with you - I can imagine the time restraints can be so stressful. When I worked with students, we had formulated a matrix of topics and checked off those that applied to keep us on track - but it is hard to personalize sometimes - can relate.Well, all the best to you - I hope you are able to be better... take care.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I'm a counselor. Those who arrive prepared are rare students. They are encouraged to do so, but they never do. It's one thing to not write down your questions, but very few even written down the answers without being told that it might be a good idea. And they think they are going to compete for jobs in this economy? Yikes.


----------

